# Leute aus Erbach/ Michelstadt hier?



## dickaKata (7. Juli 2008)

Leute aus Erbach/ Michelstadt hier?


----------



## RobertHCook (7. Juli 2008)

Anwesend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickaKata (7. Juli 2008)

wie alt? 22?


----------



## RobertHCook (8. Juli 2008)

Sollte man meinen. Ist das was schlechtes 22 zu sein? ^^


----------



## dickaKata (9. Juli 2008)

In diesem Fall schon. Bin nämlich im gegensatz zu dir knackige 18


----------



## live818 (10. Juli 2008)

was habt ihr für altersprobleme alter 20 wo her seit ihr ich aus Bad König


----------



## biologist (10. Juli 2008)

Interpunktion - wo bist  du?
Oder auch: www.seitseid.de


----------



## Geistereiche (10. Juli 2008)

Schickt mal ne PM an Sunda, der hat'n Brillenladen und mehrere echt geile Bikes in Erbach glaub ich (u.a. ein Batbike von mir!!!!)


----------



## dickaKata (10. Juli 2008)

live818 schrieb:


> was habt ihr für altersprobleme alter 20 wo her seit ihr ich aus Bad König


 

erbach =)


----------



## sunnda (10. Juli 2008)

noch ein bikefreund aus michelstadt
hallo geitreiche danke für die blumen.
schön das es doch einige aus dem odenwald im forum gibt
gruss sunnda


----------



## Geistereiche (14. Juli 2008)

Wie geht's meim Batbike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobertHCook (14. Juli 2008)

Was fahrt ihr so? Touren, Straße, MTB,...?


----------



## dickaKata (15. Juli 2008)

am Dirt-versuchen


----------



## sunnda (20. Juli 2008)

hi michel
hängt an der wand und erfreut jeden tag sein besitzer (siehe foto )
gruss maik


----------



## Buddy82 (30. Juli 2008)

AUCH DA

Bin Gersprenztaler und immer mal interessiert für touren und auch kürzere Strecken in der Umgebung


----------



## Benji (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo. Ich wohn seit neustem in Ziegelhausen, is zwar nich ganz Odenwald aber Radeln heißt ja immer rumkommen ;-)
Leider hab ich at home noch kein Netz, weswegen ich immer nur sporadisch im Forum untewegs bin.

b


----------



## richtig (7. August 2008)

was geht denn bei euch hinten so alles? habt ihr eine strecke oder so was in der richtung? auf jeden fall habt ihr nochmal gut 100hm mehr als wir in umstadt/höchst.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allmann0774 (11. August 2008)

also bei uns in michelstadt ham wir ne dirtline direkt am friedhof mit einer tableline ner kleinen doubleline, ner mitleren un ner großen line mit nem step-up
wer lust hat kann ja mal kommen es ist eig jeden mittag was los

gruss Felix


----------



## waldbeere (25. August 2008)

Hallo, klar gibts Leute aus Michelstadt/Erbach hier!


----------



## Sird77 (8. November 2008)

Höchst..also praktisch um die Ecke...

DH/FR/Trail...   neeeeed Adrenalin

Alter: Es reicht grad so noch *grins*


----------



## Remedy8 (18. November 2008)

Lützelbach... also praktisch auch um die Ecke...

Was geht wo und wann ab?

Gruß


----------



## Sird77 (18. November 2008)

Remedy8 schrieb:


> Lützelbach... also praktisch auch um die Ecke...
> 
> Was geht wo und wann ab?
> 
> Gruß


siehe freeride-enduro groß umsatadt fred...
treffen gr.-u. fahren richtung burg trailen ne runde fahren wieder heim...

da du aber aus Lützelbach bist, was für uns beide ja wirklich um die Ecke liegt. können wir uns ja auch mal so spontan treffen...
schreib mal ne pn mit deiner nummer ...dann können wir uns mal austauschen


----------



## RobertHCook (8. März 2009)

Kennt jemand den Singletrail bei Bullau? Oder weiß zufällig jemand wer den erschaffen hat? Würd' gern dran basteln aber will niemandem das Werk zerstören.


----------



## herr.gigs (8. März 2009)

Schreib mal was dazu: Geht der im Idealfall von ganz oben ganz runter nach Erbach? Wo man den Einstieg findest, könntest du auch mal schreiben, ggf. per PM. - Danke


----------



## RobertHCook (8. März 2009)

Nee, du. Der is' leider nicht allzu lang aber supi flowig. Wenn man die Straße nach Bullau hoch fährt, ca. 600m an der Abfahrt nach Erbuch vorbei, geht's dann links den Wald hoch. Kommt aus 'nem Hohlweg. Recht unauffällig. Vielleicht 1:10Min. oder so dauert die Fahrt. Aber ich find' ihn so gut, dass ich schon 7 mal für eine einfache Abfahrt mein Rocky von Michelstadt da hoch bemüht hab'.


----------



## dickaKata (23. Mai 2009)

*Threadwiederbelebungsversuch*


----------



## c-prince (10. August 2009)

ja hier bin imma in michelstadt zum dirten abba wohn lützelbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gle (11. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte Euch auf diesem Weg zum 1. Fortuna MTB Marathon einladen.
Sozusagen direkt vor der Tür.
29/30 August Bullau.
Schaut doch einfach mal rein unter www.bullau-bike.de
Grüße aus Bullau


----------



## poritz (1. November 2009)

bin auch da aus erlenbach und so dh/fr und bin 14 jahre alt



> Kennt jemand den Singletrail bei Bullau? Oder weiß zufällig jemand wer den erschaffen hat? Würd' gern dran basteln aber will niemandem das Werk zerstören.



is des zufällig der weg wenn man oben vom bullauer bild (des restaurant) den hohlweg runterfährt ganz am anfang der einstieg?
weil der vater von nem kumpel hat davon ma was erzählt .


----------



## MTB-Thomas (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
wo fahrt ihr in der Gegend um Michelstadt ?


----------



## gabriel weber (10. Januar 2010)

Salut !

manch einer kennt mich hier im forum, der andere eben noch nicht...

ich bin 24 und fahr downhill ! hab das erste mal mit 3 auf nem fahrrad gesessen und bin eigentlich nie wieder abgestiegen.

@ richtig : wann bistn du mal wieder fit zum schreddern... ?


----------



## Jockel2 (1. Februar 2010)

den Trail vom Bullauer Bild haben die Jungs vom Dorferbacher Club als Trainingsstrecke gebaut. Da sollte man nicht dran basteln. Wer die Strecke und andere in der Umgebung Michelstadt - Erbach - Bad König kennenlernen will, kann mich anmailen, wenn der Schnee weg ist und mitfahren. Hier im Forum wird nix geschrieben, aber ich zeige sie gern jedem.
Jockel Trailopa aus Steinbach


----------



## MTB-Thomas (28. August 2017)

Moin,
ist trotz des schönen Wetters die letzten Tage hier ganz schön eingeschlafen ? Fährt noch jemand hier aus der Gegend ? Sehe in den Wäldern rund um Michelstadt/Erbach nur ganz selten mal jemand


----------



## Devilz1985 (8. September 2017)

Am Waldschwimmbad in Michelstadt ist doch immer mal wieder ein MTBler gesichtet worden oder in Momart oder am Morsberg


----------



## MTB-Thomas (8. September 2017)

Devilz1985 schrieb:


> Am Waldschwimmbad in Michelstadt ist doch immer mal wieder ein MTBler gesichtet worden oder in Momart oder am Morsberg



Hi,
am Waldschwimmbad fahre ich auch regelmäßig den Wald hoch. Hatte bisher nur einmal jemand fahren sehen oberhalb vom CVJM, aber sonst bin ich immer alleine im Wald


----------



## Devilz1985 (8. September 2017)

MTB-Thomas schrieb:


> Hi,
> am Waldschwimmbad fahre ich auch regelmäßig den Wald hoch. Hatte bisher nur einmal jemand fahren sehen oberhalb vom CVJM, aber sonst bin ich immer alleine im Wald


Ich meinte eher von der Pariser Landstraße nach unten zum Waldschwimmbad :-D 
Am 1.10 in Bromisch ist Abschlusstour da sind immer viele Biker aus der Umgebung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Thomas (9. September 2017)

Hallo,
das bei den Bromischer Bikebuwe habe ich mir mal notiert,danke


----------

